# Saison Start



## velo1981 (3. März 2010)

Hi Mädels,

wie startet ihr in die neue eisfreie Zeit? Plant ihr richtig im Sinne von Trainingsplan oder radelt ihr einfach was das Zeug hält? 

Wie oft trainiert ihr in der Woche? Und wie weit fahrt ihr am Anfang?


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

Frühling wäre in der Tat mal wieder was Feines 

Die Saison wird erst mal mit dem kleinen Trainingslager (Fred nebenan) gestartet. Wobei ich leider zugeben muss, dass ich ansonsten keinen blassen Schimmer von Trainingsplänen habe. Ich war ja schon ganz stolz auf mich, dass ich den Winter über öfters mal die Pulsuhr benutzt habe.
Die Zweite Option trifft's also ganz gut - ich radel einfach, was das Zeug hält 
Mit der Fitness wird es wohl leider nicht besonders gut bestellt sein. Dafür war der Winter doch etwas zu lang und heftig. Ich werde wohl erst mal meine Wochenends-Hausrunde in der abgekürzten Fassung fahren (ca. 140 km mit dem RR) um rauszufinden, wie schlimm der Muskelkater hinterher ist 
Ansonsten gilt das Prinzip "Lust und Laune" und im Frühjahr ist es wohl auch eher noch wetterabhängig. Also Basistraining sind eben die täglichen 60km Arbeitsweg, und was dazukommt  da mach ich mir aber auch keinen Stress... es kommt eben wie es kommt, und die Lust zum Biken ist auch jeden Fall riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

Ich kenne mich an sich mit Trainingslehre aus - war lange leistungsorientiert sportlich unterwegs (nicht nur auf dem MTB). Leistungsdiagnostiken, Schwellen, Trainingsbereiche und dergleichen sind mir also wohlbekannt. Allerdings kann ich das meiste davon jetzt krankheitsbedingt vergessen. Ich radle also so, wie mir ist, zwar durchaus mit Köpfchen und zielgerichtet (also Grundlage, Aufbau etc), aber immer mit Blick auf mein Befinden. Das kann also heute eine GA-Runde sein und morgen zwei Stunden Geballere im Kraftausdauerbereich... Wenig sinnvoll auf den ersten Blick, doch für mich jetzt passend.

Ich rate Jeder/m, immer mit Spaß an die Sache ranzugehen, niemals mit verbissenem Ehrgeiz. Heißt für mich, keinem Trail aus dem Weg zu gehen und fiese Anstiege mal zu fahren und mal eben nicht. Ohne Freude an der Sache bringt alles Training nichts.

Nachtrag: Ehrgeiz muss allerdings sein. 8.000 Kilometer...


----------



## velo1981 (3. März 2010)

Puh, scylla...lekkopfanni, junge junge...

Soweit muss ich erstmal kommen...

Wenn man gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist, dann muss man eh sehen, was einem gut tut und was nicht. Egal ob du jetzt knieschmerzen hast oder andere "Sachen".


----------



## trek 6500 (3. März 2010)

... 2-3 mal die woche , je nach laune . mal 60 km , mal 30 . wie´s grad passt . ohne plan und trainingsgedöns .... mal bei sonne , mal im regen - matsch bevorzugt. und immer mit spass  und ohne stress und verbissenheit . das hat man ansonsten im alltag genug ....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. März 2010)

Je nach Laune und was das Gelände hergibt. In den Bergen ist noch tiefster Winter, so geht´s halt erst mal ins Flachland und auch da liegt noch viel Schnee auf den Forstwegen im Wald. Ich hoffe, dass ich in 2-3 Wochen dann wieder mit dem Rad in die Arbeit kann, sind dann auch 44km / Tag, aber nur bei schönem Wetter. Und ab April hoffe ich, dass man auch wieder Höhenmeter sammeln kann.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (3. März 2010)

Ich fahre auch gerade so wie ich Lust hab.
Manchmal packt mich unterwegs der Ehrgeiz und ich kämpfe mich den ein oder anderen wirklich steilen Berg fahrend hoch. 

ich denke ich werde es aber jetzt bald langsam angehen lassen da meine sportliche Betätigung im Winter gegen null geht. Ausser dem täglichen Spaziergang mit dem Hund und den Wochenend ausritten...

Was ich gerne mache ist  mit dem Bike zum Pferd zu fahren und dann ne Runde reiten oder so und wieder zurück.
Und wenn ich gut drauf bin werde ich mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Mal testen wie da sso ist. Sind zwar nur 11 km eine Strecke aber aufem Rückweg geht es stetig leicht bergauf.

Und alles andere lasse ich auf mich zukommen.


----------



## karmakiller (3. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... 2-3 mal die woche , je nach laune . mal 60 km , mal 30 . wie´s grad passt . ohne plan und trainingsgedöns .... mal bei sonne , mal im regen - matsch bevorzugt. und immer mit spass  und ohne stress und verbissenheit . das hat man ansonsten im alltag genug ....






genauso sieht es bei mir auch aus!


----------



## ghostmoni (4. März 2010)

Ich fahre auch ehr, wie die Laune und das Wetter ist. Allerdings bin ich konditionell noch lange nicht so weit wie einige hier. War gestern nach 30 km schon platt wie ne Flunder. Ich denke aber, bis zum Sommer geht die Kondition und Kraft noch rauf (und vielleicht ein paar Kilos noch runter *hoff*)


----------



## Nuala (4. März 2010)

Was heißt denn hier Saison Start?! Wir sind einfach den ganzen Winter durchgefahren.OK, die Touren waren kürzer und man brauchte länger, aber hey, wir waren auf den Trails bei Schnee und Eis. Ich finde, dass gerade die Winterzeit extrem hart macht und auch die Technik verbessert, wenn´s trocken kann schließlich jeder radeln.


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier Saison Start?! Wir sind einfach den ganzen Winter durchgefahren.OK, die Touren waren kürzer und man brauchte länger, aber hey, wir waren auf den Trails bei Schnee und Eis. Ich finde, dass gerade die Winterzeit extrem hart macht und auch die Technik verbessert, wenn´s trocken kann schließlich jeder radeln.



Na ja, ich bin auch quasi "durchgefahren", aber für mich ist jetzt trotzdem Saisonstart. Im Winter musste ich mich schon ein paar Mal rausquälen (auf den Trails kam der Spass dann aber schon), jetzt bei Sonnenschein und Temperaturen über Null kann ich's morgens fast nicht erwarten, aufs Bike zu steigen...

Und zumindest die Rennrad Saison startet wirklich. In diesem Winter ist mein RR jedenfalls ein paar Monate lang im Keller geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. März 2010)

pffff  rennrad ...  duckundweg ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

War im Winter auch auf dem "Panzer" unterwegs - Snowbiken bringt´s in Sachen Muskulatur und Fahrtechnik wirklich! Und es rockt!  

Rennrad? Das ist das, womit man sich die Flausen aus dem Kopf bläst!


----------



## scylla (5. März 2010)

Hat eine oder mehrere von euch Lust auf die kleine Odenwald-Tour hier als Einstimmung in die Saison?
(Achtung: ist ein Directlink auf ein pdf)

Ich würde ja eigentlich gerne mitmachen, aber mein Freund hat keine Lust, und die Biker-Kollegen hier aus dem Raum haben alle schon andere Pläne. 
Und so allein (potentiell ausschließlich mit Herren der Schöpfung) find' ich das doof.


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2010)

Lust schon...    Aber just zu diesem Zeitpunkt radeln Claudia und ich in Italien mit den Rennradl unserer Grundlagenausdauer hinterher.


----------



## speciallady (5. März 2010)

..oh, schade, wäre ich gern mitgekommen 

aber an dem we bin ich im hünsrück, taiko training! ist die die generalprobe für unseren ersten grossen auftritt...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

....sind wir nicht da , an dem weekend ... schade . sind auch öfter im odenwald unterwegs - reinheim , niedernhausen etc ,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

